# No Excuses Bullet



## snuffy (Nov 5, 2012)

5 Foot blood trail.
54 Cal. 535 grain No Excuses bullet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep. Shoot it with your Great Plains Rifle?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Shoot it with your Great Plains Rifle?



Sure did. Love that gun.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

Pic of bullet ????
Brand ????


----------



## snuffy (Nov 5, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Pic of bullet ????
> Brand ????



http://muzzleloading-bullets.com/

Check them out. They send you the bullets with a bill.
Great people to deal with.


----------



## Redleaf (Nov 5, 2012)

Cant beat a lead conical for performance.  Easy to load, accurate as all get out (when properly sized) and cheap.  Best thing is the performance on game.  They always expand but never come unravelled.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 5, 2012)

yep been using them for years use them in my Hawkin and convert the ones I use in my Whitworth rifle have not found a more accurate bullet for a traditional Muzzle loader and like you said great people to deal with


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 12, 2016)

Proud for ya! They work good don't they?


----------



## TJay (Dec 13, 2016)

Great bullet!  Powerful elk medicine!


----------

